# Progynova side-effects Part 2 - stopping suddenly



## RabbitInHeadlights (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello again...

After taking 8mg Progynova/day for 8 days, I was told to stop the pills completely 3 days before a baseline scan.

24-48hrs after the last dose, I had a constant headache, joint/muscle/bone pain and felt really low and agitated. Is there any possibility this could be due to sudden oestrogen withdrawal? A lot of the symptoms seem to be similar to Gonapeptyl and Zoladex side-effects...

I've tried to find info online, but the only guidelines I could find related to HRT (far lower dose, but even then a rebound effect can occur!) or during FET.

I'd love to know if anyone has any experience of this, or even any possible theories. I'm due to restart the course of Progynova as the baseline scan showed I wasn't ready to start stimming, so being more prepared this time around would be great  

Thanks so much & best wishes to everyone xxxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there, yes yes yes, I was the same on all my cycles, I got very bad headaches and crazy moods on all the tablets, I was on progynova twice and it made me I'll but I stuck with it. I also react badly to progesterone, and this last cycle worked yay but I was in hospital with serum sickness syndrome due to the progesterone jags at 6 weeks!!! I stuck with it and everything turned out ok. I would say some of us seem to be really super sensitive to the drugs but it is worth it in the end, look after yourself whilst going through the next one and just take it as easy as u can, I used a lot of tiger balm on my head as I had pwrmanent headaches and migraines whilst cycling and my obstetrician approved me to take migraine medication, paracetomal, codeine etc whilst on IVF treatment too as I couldn't have done it without it. I have a healthy four month old so didn't do her any harm 🐥 good luck xx


----------



## RabbitInHeadlights (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi mross,

Thanks so much for your message! I'm so sorry you had a tough time, but, selfishly, it's such a relief to hear that I'm not the only one to react like this... Progesterone was a nightmare as well, so, like you said, it seems to be an all-round sensitivity to hormones. I'd better warn DH  

Huge congratulations for your gorgeous baby!!!

xxxxxxx


----------

